# Things seen at AK Today - Flame Bubbletip Anemones......



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

A SEA of Flame Bubbletips. I'll leave it to you to decide if they're rainbow, tri-colour or whatever the flavour of the week is. Very cool to see and (so far) all attached to a small rock or rubble. Good Hunting everyone.


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

On my way!!!


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Any idea of the prices?


----------



## jabeuy (Jun 4, 2014)

Norman said:


> Any idea of the prices?


I think they were $150 if I remember correctly.


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Yes I just change my mine.There are about a dozen or so of them .$150.00 each Half of my car payment.The 2 in the displayed tank looks very tempting.You might want to ask them to see it the blue light.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm sure they're lovely but how big?


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

DAMN- my tri color flame BTA just split, I had no idea they are worth that much......


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Are they for sale?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

MPreston said:


> DAMN- my tri color flame BTA just split, I had no idea they are worth that much......


they do not worth much as they ask and never were. Until people ready to pay asking price, next year they will ask $300.

I understand issues with the dollar, but prices on stock slowly became ridicules

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## xmaximax (Sep 30, 2010)

Yeah...150$ seems on the high side to me, i have over 20+ flame bubbletips in my reef but its near impossible to get them off the rocks


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

^ that is where I am at; split but hanging onto the rock for dear life. 

I promised Theodore (my black ice clown) an anemone- if and when they split again I will post them


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

simba said:


> Yes I just change my mine.There are about a dozen or so of them .$150.00 each Half of my car payment.


I understand and it painful when we thinking that money we spend enough pay loans for month 
Contact Bayinaung he selling for $60 very good size and of course it look nice


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

I have needed a few for my baby clown to host .I mangae to kept over 70 babies for over 2 months, time for then to moved into a bigger tank with some BTa


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Taipan said:


> A SEA of Flame Bubbletips. I'll leave it to you to decide if they're rainbow, tri-colour or whatever the flavour of the week is. Very cool to see and (so far) all attached to a small rock or rubble. Good Hunting everyone.


Missed you Red,
Hope you're doing ok.

Cheryl


----------

